# Need some guidance



## sharka2014 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, have a couple of questions , knew just where to go to get help.
I am trying to do some plunge routing in the middle of MDF, I have a craftsman 2 1/4 hp router, the bit I am using is a rockler classic fluted plunge bit, it is an 1 3/8 in diameter with a bearing same diameter. Had to make a new sub base as the factory one was an 1 1/4 .
New one i made is with zero clearance, 
Is the bearing suppose to ride with zero clearance or does it matter?
Reason I am asking is trying to get the dust collection going, factory dust port will not work with this setup. 
Was thinking of getting the onaida sub base with the built in vacuum port, it has a center diameter of 2 “ and the bit is only an 1 3/8
So I was wondering if this would be ok to use this way. Any other recommendations for the dust collection? MDF sure makes a mess. 
Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name so it doesn't show N/a.

I'm not familiar with the bit but someone should be along shortly to give you a good answer. As for the dust collection, I'd say anything that will attach and pull the MDF dust in is good.

David


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@sharka2014

Not quite clear on your questions - my fault not yours.

Are you saying that you made a zero clearance sub-base for your router and that the hole is actually zero clearance to the bit you are using?
If that is the case, I would make the hole in the sub-base larger than the diameter of the bearing - no need for it to be zero clearance.

Secondly, are you trying to use the 1 3/8" bit to make a hole for dust-collection? If so, I would use a forstner bit in a drill and not the bit you quoted.

If I've totally misunderstood perhaps you could clarify


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think according to what you are saying is that the sub base hole is the same diameter as the bit. If that’s the case and the dust collection is above the plate then there is no room for air and chips to get to the DC.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a little confused too. Is it a top bearing or a bottom bearing? Top bearing is on the shank next to the collet, Bottom bearing is on the tip of the bit. Which one are you using? Do you mean 1 3/8" long bit instead of diameter? Are you using a template of the hole for the bearing to guide on? Is this a straight bit, I have never seen a 1 3/8" straight bit is this it? Classic Fluted Plunge Router Bits | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

This bit is made to be used with a template and the bearing rides below the base of router and rides on the inside of a template or straight edge guide, or on a router table with a fence.

If you are edging a hole in the center of a sheet you would need to cut the hole to size and the use a template of the finish size attached to the face of the sheet and run the router around the hole to make the edge detail.
Herb


----------



## sharka2014 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes Chuck has it correct, bit is same diameter as the hole in the sub base, And there is no room for dust collection above, from what you have told me, I assume I can use the onaida base plate with a built on dust collection port? Thanks everyone.


----------



## sharka2014 (Sep 9, 2014)

Now that I think about it after reading your post, it does seem that I totally missed the obvious, thanks again.


----------



## sharka2014 (Sep 9, 2014)

By the way, I am using this bit to route raised panels in MDF and I have a perimeter of guide rails, so I was using the base to guide the router vs the bearing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You shouldn't need a base with a larger hole as the bearing is below the base and the shank is small enough to go through the hole. There are lots of bits larger than the hole but are mounted below the base. The only thing I have found is that it harder to install a bit with the base on the router motor, but that is the only way on larger bits.

Herb


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

From my experience, raised panels are best made with a 3+ hp router mounted in a router table or with a shaper. It can be done with a 2 1/4-2 1/2 hp router, but it's hard on the router. I would not try making raised panels while holding the router either. There's too much chance for tipping the router and bit which will result in a divot in your raised panel. A router table mounted router will make this a much more enjoyable process with little chance of damaging the panel. A shaper and feeder would be an even better and safer choice for this.

You will need clearance in the router base so your chips can be removed through it. Trying to use a zero clearance base on the router will hold the chips in the cutter area and could cause "jumping" of the router. 

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

when you are routing profiles figure out what your waste will be and remove it on the TS...
save the drops for...

dunage..
stir sticks..
in lays..
trim...
edge banding...
fillers...
shims...
and a zillion other things...


----------

